# New from SF Bay Area



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

California Cooler said:


> Hello Everyone,
> eventually recover the shelf from the cabinet. We're looking for tips on what paint to use. I'm thinking of finishing the interior panels with linseed oil and beeswax with white exterior latex on the outside.
> 
> 
> -=JD=-


 I just use ext latex on the outside and leave the inside unpainted. Besides the bees are going to paint it for you with propalis. Linseed and beeswax is best applied by boiling it and dipping the parts in it for 10 min. Or at least thats what they say. I haven't gotten to that point yet. Hopefully i'll be able to do that and eliminate the painting altogether.
If you have frames you can just remove the comb from your shelf and tie it in the frames with rubber bands or string. they will attach it to the frames and dispose of the bands or string.


----------



## California Cooler (Sep 9, 2010)

wolfpenfarm said:


> If you have frames you can just remove the comb from your shelf and tie it in the frames with rubber bands or string. they will attach it to the frames and dispose of the bands or string.


I've attached a photo of the hive before removal. The shelf is heavy wire mesh in a 1"x2" wood frame. The shelf is about 14" square and the hive is on one corner with the base covering about 2/3 of the mesh and hangs down about 12". How would I attach that much hive to a frame? -=JD=-


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

California Cooler said:


> I've attached a photo of the hive before removal. The shelf is heavy wire mesh in a 1"x2" wood frame. The shelf is about 14" square and the hive is on one corner with the base covering about 2/3 of the mesh and hangs down about 12". How would I attach that much hive to a frame? -=JD=-


well each of those lobes can be cut and fit into a frame. just remove a comb and lay against the frame and cut off at the bottom so it fits into the frame. Take whats left and lay next to it in the frame and fill up each frame like that. Then tie them in with rubber bands or string. 
I made a swarm frame where it is a frame that is cut in half lengthwise and hinged. just open it up and lay the comb on the wire and close it and insert into the box. 

those combs might be attached to each other for stability so you would have to cut some in areas to detach them from the other combs.

most important comb is the brood and pollen. The honey comb you can lay on top of the inner and they will clean it out and move it down into the new hive.

That is a sweet hive though. LOL


----------



## California Cooler (Sep 9, 2010)

Wolfpen,

Dissecting the original hive makes me nervous, but I did come here for advice. I'll start looking for information on the physical structure of a natural hive and work up a plan to do the work. Thank you for taking the time and interest in our project.

-=JD=-


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

California Cooler said:


> Wolfpen,
> 
> Dissecting the original hive makes me nervous, but I did come here for advice. I'll start looking for information on the physical structure of a natural hive and work up a plan to do the work. Thank you for taking the time and interest in our project.
> 
> -=JD=-


Well i don't know if there is much on it, but essentially you can have several configurations. in that hive there, i would say they assembled it and probably attached it in several places like a accordian. they tend to do that to stablize the structure. In other words to keep the combs from coming together and potentially crushing the bees. So what you would have to do is start on the outside, and pull on the comb and see if its attached to the next comb. Then you would take a sharp knife, I use a serrated knife and start cutting the attachment. You get to the top and can just slice as close to the top as possible and it will come off. Then take and tie into the frame. 

then start at the next comb. pull from the bottom and check it as you can expose it. Usually they attach at the edges somewhere. It can be a solid attachment or just a few points of attachment where they can move through the holes.

The thing about it is, you might damage some of the comb, you will probably kill some of the larvae but they will repair the comb once it is in a frame. The larvae they will clean up. Now from my experience the outside combs usually are honey filled. depending on the size. I wwould say you have 2 honey filled on each end, then comes pollen and honey mix, maybe 1 or two, then comes brood, pollen mix and then the middle is the brood. Now the queen should be in the center 3 or 4 combs. 

Now when you assemble the comb in frames you need to put them back the way you cut them out in the hive body.

The bees are pretty tough. I don't know what kind of winter you will have but you'll probably want to feed them when the nectar goes away. Might not hurt to feed them now as they won't bother it if there is a flow going on.

I have one box myself that is a disaster. The bees decided to build their comb the way they wanted to instead of building it in straight lines on the frames. I'm going to leave them alone til spring then i'll diassect the comb in spring and straighten their mess out. 

Since this is a ferel hive, You might consider using foundationless frames. I personally would not put foundation in the hive. They will build the natural comb for themselves. That comb is sure pretty comb. Two reasons i would do it this way. 1. you don't have to buy foundation, and 2. I have not had to treat my ferels for anything since i put them in their hives. It appears that ferels build natural comb, and ferels are quite resilliant to varroa and other problems. I suspect it has to do with the way they build natural comb, and they have a resistance to the mites to begin with.

I just opened my top bar hive the other day, i put them in there in may. I have only checked the hive 4 times since. Now they have built up and are very strong. The combs are huge and full. There are no mites on them, and they are quite content. 

I have two more out there doing the same thing. they aren't as strong but they are thriving and i just leave them alone to do what bees do.


----------



## California Cooler (Sep 9, 2010)

Great information and I can fabricate foundationless frames to fit the boxes I have.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome,
You can use latex paint, exterior stain, thompsons clear.
Only treat the outside of the boxes. The bees will take care of the inside.
What you're friend recommended will probably work. Only put 1 box on top for now, you won't need the second one until spring.
There are several good bee clubs in the area. We belong to one that meets in walnut creek http://www.diablobees.org/

PS Welcome


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

California Cooler said:


> Great information and I can fabricate foundationless frames to fit the boxes I have.


foundationless are easy to make, just be careful! I took out the end of my index finger with the dado blade making foundationless frames on my tablesaw. I did have the safety equipment in place when it happened. Just be extra careful and make sure your blades are very sharp.

Uhmm i cut a 1 1/4 x 1 1/4 and then angle my blade 45 deg. the angle starts around 1/2" from the top of the topbar. then i make all the necessary cuts to assemble it. On the bottom bar of the frame i sometimes make a thin ridge along it for the bees to attach to it seems to help make the comb stronger when i run it through the extractor. I do run wire through it to add strength. The bees just incorporate it into the comb.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome and thank you for saving the bees.


----------



## California Cooler (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome. My starter kit order will arrive this week. I'll start a thread in the appropriate forum on the hive relocation project. -=JD=-


----------



## lisascenic (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome! You're doing a good thing, in relocating these bees. 

If you're not sure how to attach the wax combs into your frames, search the archives for the phrase "cut out."

Also, take a look at the Backward Beekeepers' blog. They're doing scads of bee relocation, and follow a very laid-back approach. 

I'm in Oakland, and could lend you gear, or suits, or give advice if you need anything.


----------

